# Took ASA 101, What do we do next ?



## Jpierich (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi everyone. My wife and I are from south central Pennsylvania. A few weeks ago we completed our ASA 101 course at Liberty Sailing School of Philadelphia. What a great experience we had (even during COVID restrictions). We are now looking to the future and know only practice will make us better sailors. We have decided on taking our next ASA courses at Baysail in the Chesapeake. Before hand we would like to get out to practice all we learned in the 101 course. Our options would be to crew for someone else on their boat (we don't have any friends that have a sailboat), or buy our own boat. I have been looking at boats in the 25-28 foot range as we would like something we could slept on for a night or two and be able to sail with just the 2 of us. Our long term goal is to have all of the asa courses completed in 4 years with enough sailing time to take a USCG captains test. At that time we would have already upgraded from our 25-28 foot to a 40-55 footer and living aboard. So my question to you is how do we take our next step? How do we find someone that is willing to spend some time with some squiggly leg green horns to pass on the sailing bug? If we want to buy our first boat who should we talk to that can show us some good boats for us, like a boat real estate agent? Also if we are getting a boat who is a fun, energetic, overly knowledgeable, surveyor you would recommend? Or who lives close by that we can entertain dinner and drinks around a campfire and pick your sailing brain apart?😋


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Join a local sailing club - even though you don't own a boat. Many boat owners are eager to take people that are willing and able to learn out on their boat - even more so if the crew bring good beer or wine and munchies!

I have taken several people out on my boat using the GoSailing app that ASA now owns. You should look into this too.


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah I started by joining a local yacht club and just volunteering to crew for people. Ended up buying a little 15ft WWP from another member as a first boat. (I'm 37 I got time before I buy/build my retirement ship) Most guys are happy just to have extra hands on deck, especially during the racing. I do bring snacks, drinks, and my sparking personality though.. Now that I have a boat, even though it is not hard to solo, who wants to sail alone? Sure it's better than sitting at home but it's way better with friends, and even better with friends who know what you mean when you say raise the Genoa! Besides the workload gets cut in two third for each set of extra hands. (trust my math it's two thirds for each extra person not half because people can kind of be at stations and saves running around the boat)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

When I lived in San Diego I could between racing and "Meetup" sail 75 plus days a year. Even with that I joined a sailing club to be able to get access to other boats and club activities. I think in the time of Covid social sailing opportunities will be limited, so joining a club will be your best opportunity. You should get out ASAP and as often before you take your next class.


----------



## Jpierich (Aug 16, 2020)

eherlihy said:


> Join a local sailing club - even though you don't own a boat. Many boat owners are eager to take people that are willing and able to learn out on their boat - even more so if the crew bring good beer or wine and munchies!
> 
> I have taken several people out on my boat using the GoSailing app that ASA now owns. You should look into this too.


Thank you for your input. Know of any clubs in the upper Chesapeake? Was trying to stay around the Hvre de Grace MD ares.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Jpierich said:


> Thank you for your input. Know of any clubs in the upper Chesapeake? Was trying to stay around the Hvre de Grace MD ares.


Google is your friend;


----------



## Jpierich (Aug 16, 2020)

cb32863 said:


> Google is your friend;
> 
> View attachment 136617


Yes I did google. Only club that really has club owned boats you can take out is baysail. Their club is sail time. I looked at this before. They have 2 memberships for 22 foot sail boats. One is 1495 a year I think, and other is 2895. I believe they are yearly prices.


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

The club I joined doesn't even rent boats, I just rode with other Captains who needed an extra hand. I was just an 'associate' member (nominal fee).

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

You can also check AirBnB Experiences in your area. I offer a 2 person sailing lesson experience aboard my boat in Rhode Island, and I know of several other sailing instructors that do the same. AirBnB has currently paused all "in person" experiences until August 27, 2020.


----------



## Jpierich (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes I say one club that offers a associate membership but it says ages 21 to 30. Over 30 has to become a Full member it seems. I will make some calls on Monday to get more information. Never thought of AirBnB offering sailing lessons. I will check that out thank you.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Jpierich said:


> Yes I say one club that offers a associate membership but it says ages 21 to 30. Over 30 has to become a Full member it seems. I will make some calls on Monday to get more information.


I would guess you are describing a yacht club. I can see no reason to join a yacht club unless I raced my own boat or could afford a nice one with benefits that met the costs, swimming pool, day care, social events, cheap slips, etc. These kind of yacht clubs are very expensive.

I also think if my option was to join a Sailtime club, I would consider owning my own boat. The kind of clubs I suggest being part of would give you membership for about $40/month and that can be applied to sailing. Given your options I would take ASA 103 buy a boat and hire an instructor to help you transition to being a sailor/boat owner.

Owning your own boat is an expense and takes effort to keep up. But it is also a tool to go sailing and a waterfront home.


----------



## zzmeyer (Aug 31, 2014)

I think sailing with someone else is one of the best ways to learn. You don’t need to join a club. Ask around. Post around. Your plan is one of the best I’ve read in a forum so keep it up. Becoming a competent sailor, like most everything in life, is a matter of experience.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes sailing with someone else is good.
The ASA courses are good to take, practical experience is learning on steroids.
There is a lot to owning and sailing a boat including expense and maintainence.
Did I mention hands on experience is the best teacher.

welcome and good luck


----------

